# Playing in the Dirt



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Drove 100 miles from home to play in the dirt today! There were 7 or 8 older farm tractors, half dozen garden tractors & a team of mules. Plowed around 35 acres.

My tractor is the JD 420, first JD in the line. ~~ grnspot110


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Lucky dog. I have all the owners and shop manuals to the 420 and they at the time were top dog! I always wanted one, but got saddled with a 316. Ho hum!


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice pic! How did the mules compare to the tractors?


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Rattosh51 said:


> Nice pic! How did the mules compare to the tractors?


The mules were on their own "land", but they were "truckin" right along. Didn't see what size plow they were pulling (sulky), but it didn't look to big from a distance, guessing 1-14". ~~ grnspot110


----------

